
Ivy for Bitcoin: a smart contract language that compiles to Bitcoin Script - dynamic
https://blog.chain.com/ivy-for-bitcoin-a-smart-contract-language-that-compiles-to-bitcoin-script-bec06377141a
======
babaganoosh89
Looks cool. What kind of stuff can bitcoin script do compared to Ethereum?

